# Are the Spyder2 Pro & Spyder3 Pro still viable methods for calibration?



## Law2708 (Mar 3, 2014)

I am running WIN7 84bit on both my desktop and laptop. I want to invest in some type  of hardware monitor calibration, just not sure which route to go.
Are the Spyder2 Pro & Spyder3 Pro still viable methods for calibration? 
Do I really need the version 4?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 3, 2014)

I can tell you what I am using- 
Spyder 2 Pro  with (Downloaded) Spyder2express 2.3  software.
I am currently successfully using on- Windows-XP Prof (32 bit-Desktop & HP Monitor), Windows-7 Home Premium (64-bit Desktop & Dell U2713HM), Windows-8.1 (64-bitDell XPS17 Laptop)
Always worked well to my satisfaction.
My only one hiccup was a new Nvidia graphics card on the XP desktop that kept reverting to its preferred monitor profile. Fixed that be resetting options for the Nvidia card.
If you are looking to buy 2nd-hand a working calibrator with updated software should be OK.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 3, 2014)

Using Spyder 3 Pro with the Spyder3Elite version 4 software. No problems with it. Win7Pro x64.


----------

